# Really disappointed



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

I belong to a craft group. We have two craft fairs every year. All the proceeds go to the local not for profit hospice. 
I was out thrift store shopping today. Always looking for something to make for the craft fair. 
I found a small cross stitch kit. It was a sea turtle. Had the floss, fabric and directions in the kit. The floss in the package was greens, blue, white and dark brown. 
I even found a really cute small metal frame for it in the thrift store. 
Thought that I would get started on it tonight. However, I find the floss that is included is not what the directions call for. Very disappointing.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

DARN! Really too bad. I'd buy a sea turtle pic.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Well that's a big let down. Bummer


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Could you "unply" acrylic yarn in the same colors and use it instead of the embroidery floss? You will just have to retwist the single ply piece of yarn, as you continue to stitch, to keep it thin enough to pass through the squares.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Thrift stores often put things in bags that are not a set. They must have had some embroidery floss that was on the same sorting table as the kit and put them together. That is the chance you take when you buy at thrift stores. It is a very hard job to sort the stuff that is donated. I know because I have worked in a thrift store for a few years, and since I retired I still volunteer during the summer months.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Can you substitute the floss that was included? I would think the colors that were included in the kit-- greens, blue, white and dark brown--would work fine. I just cross out the colors suggested in the kit and write in the ones I use in the different parts of the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just plain weird. Do you have thread you can use I hope?


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Sine said:


> Can you substitute the floss that was included? I would think the colors that were included in the kit-- greens, blue, white and dark brown--would work fine. I just cross out the colors suggested in the kit and write in the ones I use in the different parts of the pattern.


According to the stitch chart the colors used are three different shades of brown. I searched the Internet and found a completed turtle. 
I was hoping to use the colors of the thread included. I am sure the browns are more realistic. But would like it to be more colorful. 
I may try to use three different shades of green.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Just plain weird. Do you have thread you can use I hope?


I thought it was weird also. Since there was one strand of the different colors of embroidery floss included.
Plus the kit looked like it had never been opened.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

priscillapaisley said:


> Could you "unply" acrylic yarn in the same colors and use it instead of the embroidery floss? You will just have to retwist the single ply piece of yarn, as you continue to stitch, to keep it thin enough to pass through the squares.


I understand. I also volunteer in a thrift store. This kit looked like it had never been opened. 
Just always trying to save money. We are not given any funds for the things that we make. So we depend on donations, thrift stores for bargains and coupons to buy supplies.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

As a scuba diver there are more colorful greenish turtles we've seen in warm waters. I'd go for it. Besides, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder and the artist in each of us is unique!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

It's your turtle now. Go with whatever colors you want to make it. I bet it will be pretty.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I suppose its best to check before you buy.. I bought a kit to knit a sheep and some of that was missing.I also bought a magazine for a pattern on the front which I liked but when I got home realised the pattern had been torn out.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you buy the floss that is needed or substitue in some way...it's a shame to let it set and not be used...


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Jpacquin said:


> I belong to a craft group. We have two craft fairs every year. All the proceeds go to the local not for profit hospice.
> I was out thrift store shopping today. Always looking for something to make for the craft fair.
> I found a small cross stitch kit. It was a sea turtle. Had the floss, fabric and directions in the kit. The floss in the package was greens, blue, white and dark brown.
> I even found a really cute small metal frame for it in the thrift store.
> Thought that I would get started on it tonight. However, I find the floss that is included is not what the directions call for. Very disappointing.


Can't you improvise with what's available. The result will be completely unique.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

What are the colors you need?
I have a box of floss, which are numbered (M-938 example) and be happy to send, if I have the color.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

need2know said:


> What are the colors you need?
> I have a box of floss, which are numbered (M-938 example) and be happy to send, if I have the color.


No numbers for the colors of floss. Just descriptions such as light brown, medium brown etc.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

jemima said:


> I suppose its best to check before you buy.. I bought a kit to knit a sheep and some of that was missing.I also bought a magazine for a pattern on the front which I liked but when I got home realised the pattern had been torn out.


In the thrift stores here you are not allowed to open packages. 
I did ask once. It was a kit for a knit sweater. It had a picture of the completed sweater on the front and I could see the skeins of yarn but not the instructions. So I did ask if they could open it for me to see if instructions were included. They were not in the package.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

This is light, medium, dark brown, I hope.
There are 2 more colors you can look at.
No description, just numbers for color.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Did the pattern call for a different type of floss or different colors?


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

DMC floss is frequently on sale at Joann's. Take the picture of the finished picture with you and match colors as well as you can.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

I would just go with those colors. I imagine the original owner liked them better than the browns and was going to make it with those colors.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

I was able to finish the Sea turtle cross stitch. I had some help from a very generous member of KP. Thank you Marion.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Our dollar tree in Canada sells floss in packages of about 12 of $1


----------

